# Hot Water Bypass on Outback



## outback521

I have an Outback travel trailer by Keystone (model 21RS). I'm trying to winterize it and the manual says to turn the water heater by-pass valve to the by-pass position, located near the water heater incoming lines. I don't know where the incoming lines are, though I have located the access panel where the water heater is located -- but I don't see anything resembling a valve to turn or shut off.

Does anyone know where this by-pass valve is? I tried calling someone at Outback and they claimed it was under the kitchen sink. However, I saw no such valve there either.

Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Hot Water Bypass on Outback

This the way Keystone does it.  They use one valve at the lower fitting on the heater.  You have a cross tube from top to bottom.  The handle on the valve needs to be turned in the direction of flow, so turn the valve to align with the cross tube.  There is a one-way valve on the top fitting so anti freeze won't go into the heater.  After you turn the valve you can pump anti freeze through the system.  If you don't have a cross tube or see the valve, you don't have a by-pass kit.  It will NOT be under the kitchen sink.  I used to be a dealer for Keystone, they told me lots of tales, but that is one of the best.


----------



## outback521

Hot Water Bypass on Outback

Thanks for this info. I will look for the cross tube you describe when I get back to the trailer.  Assuming I don't have a by-pass kit, I assume I should just add extra anti-freeze to allow it to go through the water heater, right?  I think the manual suggested 3 gallons if by-pass kit is installed, and 5-6 otherwise.

A related question I have is what I can do for temporary winterizing, so that I can continue living in the trailer and draw water (which I am doing now) for another couple of weeks (until house remodeling is complete), while the nighttime temperatures dip into the mid to high 20s, but daytime temperatures are in the high 30s to 40s. Can I put the antifreeze into the grey water and fresh water tanks and flush through the system (by opening the water faucets) at night to prevent freezing, but then connect a garden hose from the house to the city water intake and use water during the day (after running the water for a while to clear out the anti-freeze)?  Is this a viable solution to protect the pipes from freezing at night but continue to draw water during the day?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Hot Water Bypass on Outback

Well, you could do that, but here are a couple of facts: 1: water heater manufactures don't want antifreeze in their heaters. 2: You do not have to waste so much antifreeze, as you suggest.

You could wrap your water hose with heat tape and wrap it all with foam tube insulation.  That will keep your water hose protected after you plug in the heat tape.  You usually only need water during the night for the toilet.  IF you don't want to wrap your hose, fill a 5 gallon bucket with water each night.  Put it in your tub and pour what you need in the toilet during the night.  After you fill the bucket, take the water hose off and take it inside.

Dump your tanks each night before the freeze and make sure the sewer hose is drained and you should be fine.  With the water heater on, it will not be damaged and with heat in the trailer it will be fine also.

When you finally winterize, drain and bypass the water heater, pump antifreeze in at the water pump, and when it is through all the pipes, you should have used 1-2 gallons.

Just a few suggestions to get you through the next couple of weeks as long as the temps stay about the same.


----------

